# Any suggestions for a Large Super Market in Tavira, Portugal



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi folks,

Well our trip to Portugal is all too quickly drawing to an end and we are sadly, now having to start thinking about our homeward journey back to the UK in time for Christmas! I am keen to see my family, of that I must confess, so from that point of view I am quite excited about returning home - but neither myself or my husband feel ready to return just yet! We have throughly enjoyed our trip and have visited some fascinating places and Portugal has certainly surpassed all our expectations!

At the moment we are wildcamping in Tavira (close to where the ferry runs from) and we are wanting to visit a large supermarket which has a good selection of Portugese wines and beers, in order that we can stock up our christmas drinks supplies! Can anyone tell me if they know of a decent supermarket, with lots and lots of choice, either in or near to Tavira (not including the Pingo Doce next to the waste land where a lot of motorhomers wildcamp, as we did not find the choice on offer there to be that great and are looking for a supermarket similar to a Le Clerc.)

I look forward to reading any suggestions.

Regards.

Sue


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Sue,

Have you checked Lidle in Tavira, also Villa Real de San Antonio has a few shops that only sell good Portuguese wines and beer.

Happy Christmas

Joe


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Joe,

Will take a look at Lidl and see what they have to offer but if anyone knows of anywhere else, then please let me know asap as we are probably heading off tomorrow towards the Spanish border.

Sue


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

There are Intermarché supermarkets in Vila Real de Santo Antonio - http://mosqueteiros.com/details_inter.asp?ID=74 - and Olhão.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Not answering your query as we always go to the Pingo but it is nice to know that we can still wildcamp at Tavira as there was talk last year of a huge new campsite opening nearby and wildcamping would be stopped. We are off to Portugal on 11th Jan so am glad to hear of any up to date info.


----------



## AfterTime (Nov 14, 2006)

chalky9 said:


> There are Intermarché supermarkets in Vila Real de Santo Antonio - http://mosqueteiros.com/details_inter.asp?ID=74 - and Olhão.


If you use this one be aware of the erm erm "travellers" under the 'lorry sheet tent' to the left of the entrance. (they were'nt a real problem, more of a nusence, kids, ..........felt sorry for staff).

I personally would use the one at Altura, (Eco.) (before you get to Monte Gordo, on the right after you get through the overhead lights)
If you have time to spare, there is also an indoor Local Market with produce to die for.
HTH
Wilf


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

grouch said:


> Not answering your query as we always go to the Pingo but it is nice to know that we can still wildcamp at Tavira as there was talk last year of a huge new campsite opening nearby and wildcamping would be stopped. We are off to Portugal on 11th Jan so am glad to hear of any up to date info.


Thanks again everyone - we will go for a scout around today.

Well it would appear that the police are clamping down on wildcamping on the Algarve and we have heard of stories during our trip, of people being moved on by the Policia and their registrations numbers being noted. Once their registration details are registered on the police system, If they are then caught wildcamping again, apparantly they will be fined a 180 euro penalty charge!

So far we have been okay and fortunately have been able to enjoy a mixture of campsites and wildcamping and therefore, up to now we have not wildcamped in any spots where the police have turned up - but if they did, we would respectively accept their warning and not wildcamp again during our trip. We love to wildcamp and would hate to see this freedom being denied us - but I must confess, I can see why it is often frowned upon and I must admit, despite loving to wildcamp ourselves, some motorhomers do tend to take advantage and this I think, puts all wildcampers in a bad light! During our trip we have come across locations which are full of motorhomes and must admit, we have swiftly driven away, as we prefer to be in locations which are not so overcrowded and can see no joy whatsoever in being all herded together and hemmed in! In Tavira we chose not to stay on the uneven piece of wasteland next to the Pingo Doce, preferring the wildcamping spot in the quieter and less crowded part of Tavira, the area near to where you catch the little ferries to Cabanas, Olhao and Isla Tavira. Suprisingly it is quite quiet up that end compared to the area on the piece of wasteland and I can only assume, that the vast majority of motorhomers prefer to be closer to the town centre!

By the way, the campsite in Cabanas is a spotelessly clean campsite and one of the better ones that we have stayed on in the Algarve and so far, we have stayed here twice during our trip, and we are actually back on there now as I type. It is quite large, with gravel pitches and the shower/toilet facilities are absolutely excellent. It is quite clinical and does not enjoy a lot of character but it is, as I say a spotlessly clean campsite and the owners are friendly and helpful and it is a very safe and secure. However, It is adjacent to a trainline but due to there being a small station only a few yards up the track, the trains that pass are not ear shatteringly noisy as they are either slowing down or just setting off and so, it is not a really big problem to guests. As far as campsites go, it is quite good and at the moment there are still plenty of available pitches for all sized outfits but I would say, that if it was full, you would be quite close to your neighbour as the pitches seem quite tight. It has an onsite supermarket, restaurant and laundrette but must admit that the meal we had here last time we stayed, left a lot to be desired! It could have just been the particular dish we chose or the chef on duty that evening - but based on our experience, I cannot personally reccomend the food served!

We stopped on a campsite in Olhao and to be honest it was absolutely dreadful, we were packed in like sardines and people just seemed to be parking anywhere they could! High speed trains thundered passed day and night and it was a bit like like a holiday camp style set up! There seemed to be lots of guests who happily return year after year for the whole winter and they all seem to congregate in the onsite bar and restaurant in the evenings and during the day there seemed a lot of comings and goings in one and other's motorhomes! Great if you are looking for a community style campsite for the winter months but if you just want a campsite for a couple of nights or an overnight stay in order to recharge your batteries, fill up with water and empty your toilets and waste tanks then I would not advise this campsite and would look elsewhere!

Right am off to get showered and then we are off into Olhao for the day!

Thanks again for all your help everyone.

Sue x


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Sonesta said:


> We stopped on a campsite in Olhao and to be honest it was absolutely dreadful, we were packed in like sardines and people just seemed to be parking anywhere they could! High speed trains thundered passed day and night and it was a bit like like a holiday camp style set up! There seemed to be lots of guests who happily return year after year for the whole winter and they all seem to congregate in the onsite bar and restaurant in the evenings and during the day there seemed a lot of comings and goings in one and other's motorhomes! Great if you are looking for a community style campsite for the winter months but if you just want a campsite for a couple of nights or an overnight stay in order to recharge your batteries, fill up with water and empty your toilets and waste tanks then I would not advise this campsite and would look elsewhere!


We wholeheartedly agree with you about Camping Olhao. We thought it was awful, and in a very ordinary location. I notice that the C & CC wax lyrical about it in their winter brochure, which makes me wonder what they look for in a campsite..... :?


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Here is the spot that we stopped at in Tavira and i quite agree about olhoa try going in january its even worse if thats possible


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

We used this campsite in the summer and although there were long term brits there,who I suspect some were on benefits. it was not a bad site used it twice and found it ok for the price .
But its a winter site for northern europeans looking for milder winters whats wrong with that?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

silversurfa said:


> We used this campsite in the summer and although there were long term brits there,who I suspect some were on benefits. it was not a bad site used it twice and found it ok for the price .
> But its a winter site for northern europeans looking for milder winters whats wrong with that?


Nothing at all wrong with that silversurfa if that's the kind of site you are looking for and obviously lots are, cos it was absolutely packed. Everyone staying there seemed extremely happy to be there I must say, and therefore, as far as I'm concerned it's each to their own! But for us personally, it was our idea of the campsite from hell and we couldn't wait to vacate our pitch quick enough!

Sue


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Phew! thanks for the info Sue, was going to book a month there. How about the C&CC site in Quarteira?

Ian


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

lookback said:


> Phew! thanks for the info Sue, was going to book a month there. How about the C&CC site in Quarteira?
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian,

We haven't visited Quateira during our trip, so unfortunately I am unable to advise you of a campsite in that area but I am sure if you put this question in a new thread, plenty of fellow motorhomers will be able to point you in the right direction.

As for that campsite in Olhao - bear in mind that this is just my own personal opinion and is by no means a reflection of everyone else's findings - but for those amongst us, that prefer quieter locations with plenty of space and not being pitrched all on top of one and other, then take my advice and steer well clear! What it is like during quieter times of the year I cannot honestly say but the lead up to Christmas means that this site is choc a block!

Right we off into Tavira for lunch as the sun is shining today (it's been raining for the last week or so most days) and we want to make the most of our last day in Portugal.

Have a great trip Ian and I hope you have as good a time as we have.

All the best.

Sue


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Sonesta said:


> As for that campsite in Olhao ..... What it is like during quieter times of the year I cannot honestly say but the lead up to Christmas means that this site is choc a block!


We were there at the end of April and it was virtually full.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

lookback said:


> Phew! thanks for the info Sue, was going to book a month there. How about the C&CC site in Quarteira?
> 
> Ian


You will almost certainly find the Orbitor site at Quarteria much quieter than Olhao but it can be very noisy from dogs barking certainly on the north side of the camp. 
Most campers you will find camping wild down on the beach at Forto Nova which is just below the campsite, you will find it is much quieter.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

lookback said:


> Phew! thanks for the info Sue, was going to book a month there. How about the C&CC site in Quarteira?
> 
> Ian


 Hi Ian we met another couple that were going to do just the same, Sue (Sonesta) had sent me a text with a picture from her window, which I showed them they immediately changed their minds :wink:

When we were in Quarteria last Feb we met a couple who were on the site there they said 'it was busy as there was a rally on, but OK'.

Personally having just been out in Portugal for a few weeks, and also having been there back in Feb/Mar I wouldn't book anything at that time of year.........just head out there and see what you like when you arrive.

We had a night at the site near Sagres which felt like being in a forest and I would imagine if the weather were good would be lovely, and there was lots of room in fact we found Portugal very very quiet right now.

Personally our original plan was to wait until after Xmas and I wish we had now as for the majority of the time we have been there we haven't had many good days..........never mind there is always next time hey.


----------

